# Η Ελλάδα στην Έκθεση Βιβλίου της Φρανκφούρτης



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

Στη χτεσινή έγκυρη Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung δημοσιεύτηκε ένα ρεπορτάζ για την ελληνική παρουσία στη φετινή Έκθεση Βιβλίου της μεγάλης γερμανικής πόλης. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να αποφύγει τις γκουγκλομεταφράσεις, ορίστε μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση δική μου:

Έκθεση βιβλίου
*Στην κρίση, οι Έλληνες προτιμούν να διαβάζουν Έλληνες*
_Το περίπτερο των Ελλήνων στην έκθεση δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο. Οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι κάνουν οικονομίες. Ελπιδοφόρο θεωρούν όμως ότι, ακόμα και μέσα στην κρίση, οι Έλληνες τουλάχιστον αγοράζουν βιβλία._

Τρία βιβλιονησάκια, τέσσερα εκθετήρια με βιβλία, μερικά τραπεζάκια, καφές σε πλαστικά κυπελλάκια. Στο κοινό περίπτερο των Ελλήνων εκδοτών επικρατεί γαλήνη. Οι Έλληνες είναι όμως ευδιάκριτοι για όποιον μπει στην αίθουσα 5.1 της Έκθεσης Βιβλίων της Φρανκφούρτης: Η επιγραφή Greece λάμπει με γράμματα στο κίτρινο της ώχρας πάνω σε μπλε φόντο. Η πρώτη ματιά αγκαλιάζει εικονογραφημένα λευκώματα — αρχαία Ελλάδα, το λίκνο του δυτικού πολιτισμού.

Γυναίκες και άντρες στο περίπτερο έχουν προετοιμαστεί για τα πάντα — για τα στερεότυπα και για την ερώτηση για την κρίση. Κανείς δεν λέει εδώ _"Crisis, what Crisis?"_. Γιατί η κρίση φαίνεται παντού. Ίσα ίσα τρεις ελληνικοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι εκπροσωπούνται στην έκθεση με δικό τους εκθετήριο· το κουβούκλιο του πιο επιτυχημένου εκδότη μαγειρικής στη χώρα, πιο δίπλα, στη θέση 970, είναι μικρότερο από εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα σε γκαρσονιέρα. Για το ομαδικό περίπτερο, που συντονίστηκε από το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου, ΕΚΕΒΙ, μαθαίνουμε ότι οι Έλληνες πλήρωσαν τη μισή από την κανονική τιμή. Έκπτωση λόγω κρίσης.

*Ένας πανεπιστημιακός στον ρόλο του Οδυσσέα*

«Δεν υπάρχει σύγχρονο μυθιστόρημα που να μην παίζει ρόλο η κρίση», λέει ο Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος, ο υπεύθυνος του ΕΚΕΒΙ για την επιλογή των εκθεμάτων. Ο Πέτρος Μάρκαρης, τα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα του οποίου είναι μπεστσέλερ και στη Γερμανία, δεν γράφει εδώ και χρόνια για τίποτε άλλο, είχε δει την κρίση να έρχεται, είχε προειδοποιήσει με οργή και πικρό κυνισμό, και τώρα της αφιερώνει μια τριλογία. Στο δεύτερο μέρος, ένας κατά συρροή δολοφόνος σφάζει τον έναν τραπεζίτη μετά τον άλλον. Ο Νίκος Παναγιωτόπουλος έχει γράψει ένα μυθιστόρημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας, με θέμα υποχρεωτικά γενετικά πειράματα, που εισάγονται για να καθορίζουν για ποιο επάγγελμα έχει καθένας το κατάλληλο ταλέντο, κάτι που τοποθετεί τον συγγραφέα μπροστά στο υπαρξιακό ζήτημα. Τέτοια γενετικά πειράματα θα ήταν χρήσιμα για τους πολιτικούς και τους τραπεζίτες των Ελλήνων.

Ο Μάκης Καραγιάννης, πάλι, ονειρεύεται ακόμη μια φορά το «Όνειρο του Οδυσσέα». Ο Οδυσσέας του είναι ένας καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, που άρχισε από αριστερός ακτιβιστής στα νιάτα του, πιάστηκε και βασανίστηκε από τη στρατιωτική χούντα, και τώρα βρίσκεται πάλι αντιμέτωπος με το δικαστήριο — καταχράστηκε χρήματα του πανεπιστημίου. Δολοφονείται και ένας δημοσιογράφος ξετυλίγει την ιστορία της ζωής του και θέλει να μάθει πώς διέφθειρε η απληστία τον υποδειγματικό αντιστασιακό.

*Μείωση των πωλήσεων*

Αυτός είναι ο ένας δρόμος στον οποίο οδηγεί τους αναγνώστες η σημερινή ελληνική λογοτεχνία, λέει ο Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος. Ο άλλος είναι η φυγή από την πραγματικότητα με ματιές στο παρελθόν, όπως με το μυθιστόρημα «Άγιοι και δαίμονες» του Γιάννη Καλπούζου, που αφηγείται για τους Έλληνες της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Το βιβλίο βρίσκεται τώρα επικεφαλής στα ελληνικά μπεστσέλερ· στην τρίτη θέση είναι ο Φίλιπ Ροθ με το «Νέμεσις», ακολουθεί ο Ουμπέρτο Έκο με το «Κοιμητήριο της Πράγας», πωλήσεις κάνουν ακόμη και τα αιμοσταγή βιβλία του Στιγκ Λάρσον, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή, έξι στους δέκα πιο ευπώλητους συγγραφείς είναι Έλληνες.

Και το ύψος των πωλήσεων; Έχουν υποχωρήσει σε όλους τους εκδότες τουλάχιστον κατά 10%. Ο αριθμός των τίτλων που εκδόθηκαν συνολικά την τελευταία πενταετία έπεσε από σχεδόν 10.200 στα 8.900, ο αριθμός των βιβλίων που γράφονται στην Ελλάδα έμεινε περίπου σταθερός, στον τελευταίο απολογισμό ήταν στα 953. Από την άλλη, αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός των εκδοτών από τους 374 του 1990 στους 953 την περασμένη χρονιά· οι περισσότεροι όμως είναι μικροεκδότες που εκδίδουν λιγότερους από δέκα τίτλους τον χρόνο.

*Ανάκαμψη χάρη στην κρίση*

Οι Έλληνες εκδότες δεν θέλουν όμως να περιοριστούν στην άμυνα για να περάσουν την κρίση, αλλά να διατηρήσουν μια περιορισμένη επιθετικότητα. Εδώ και ένα μήνα εγκαινιάστηκε το μεταφραστικό πρόγραμμα «Φράσις» με πόρους του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού. Τα εφόδιά του δεν ξεπερνούν τα 200.000 ευρώ, είναι όμως μια αρχή· η προηγούμενη αντίστοιχη πρωτοβουλία είχε τερματιστεί πριν από εφτά χρόνια.

Η κρίση, λέει ο Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος, θα έχει και τα καλά της, γιατί αναγκάζει τους Έλληνες να ψάξουν την ταυτότητά τους, και γι' αυτό καταφεύγουν σε σύγχρονα μυθιστορήματα και στους κλασικούς ποιητές. Η Κατερίνα Βελισσάρη, η διευθύντρια του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου, υπογραμμίζει ότι τα πάντα στη χώρα συρρικνώνονται — εκτός από τη λογοτεχνία και την αγάπη για το διάβασμα. Ίσα ίσα, μάλιστα, η κρίση θα φέρει ανάκαμψη στην ελληνική λογοτεχνία.

Ο δρόμος για να περάσουμε την κρίση, λέει με συννεφιασμένο πρόσωπο, μοιάζει με ένα ολοένα και πιο δύσβατο ορεινό μονοπάτι. Μόλις φτάσεις όμως στην κορυφή του βουνού, βλέπεις ότι η θάλασσα δεν είναι πια μακριά.

Δύσκολο να αξιοποιήσουν οι Ευρωπαίοι πιστωτές μια τέτοια εικόνα. Ο Σωκράτης Καμπουρόπουλος προτιμάει την προσγειωμένη προσέγγιση. «Από το ευρώ μπορείτε να μας διώξετε», λέει, «αλλά όχι και από το Euro.» Οι Έλληνες μόλις προκρίθηκαν στο ευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου. Ο προπονητής τους είναι Πορτογάλος.

_Λεζάντες των φωτογραφιών:_
Το ελληνικό περίπτερο στην έκθεση βιβλίου: Η κρίση φαίνεται παντού.
Η Κατερίνα Βελισσάρη, διευθύντρια του ελληνικού Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου.
​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2011)

Δεν θέλω να φανώ πεσσιμιστής αλλά ίσως και να είναι το κύκνειο άσμα του ΕΚΕΒΙ καθώς μαθαίνω ότι η τρόικα έκρινε πως ούτε αυτό μας χρειάζεται πια...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη μετάφραση :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 13, 2011)

"αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή, έξι στους δέκα πιο ευπώλητους συγγραφείς είναι Έλληνες".

Κανείς άλλος δεν ενοχλείται από τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

Τι το ενοχλητικό έχει; Ότι μας παρουσιάζει κλεισμένους στον μικρόκοσμό μας; Μα όλο το άρθρο έχει αυτή την κεντρική ιδέα: Στην κρίση, οι Έλληνες προτιμούν να διαβάζουν Έλληνες.

(Ή μήπως εννοείς το Έλληνες vs Ελληνίδες; Αυτή είναι μεταφραστική επιλογή μου, αντί για το «συγγραφείς που κατάγονται από την Ελλάδα» του πρωτοτύπου.)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2011)

Πιθανόν να εννοεί το _ευπώλητος_ (=_bestselling_) σε χρήση για πρόσωπα (αντί μόνο για αντικείμενα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε για την εξαιρετική ενημέρωση. Διπλά και τριπλά χρήσιμη.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι το ενοχλητικό έχει; Ότι μας παρουσιάζει κλεισμένους στον μικρόκοσμό μας; Μα όλο το άρθρο έχει αυτή την κεντρική ιδέα: Στην κρίση, οι Έλληνες προτιμούν να διαβάζουν Έλληνες.
> 
> (Ή μήπως εννοείς το Έλληνες vs Ελληνίδες; Αυτή είναι μεταφραστική επιλογή μου, αντί για το «συγγραφείς που κατάγονται από την Ελλάδα» του πρωτοτύπου.)


 
Αχ... δικό μου το σφάλμα, δεν έγινα διόλου σαφής. Εγώ να ζητώ πολιτικώς ορθές λύσεις; Απλούστατα δεν μου πολυαρέσει η σύναψη "ευπώλητος συγγραφέας" (ούτε και το επίθετο ευπώλητος μου αρέσει, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία). Το ξέρω πως δεν προτιμώ οικονομικές λύσεις, αλλά... (έστω, κάτι σαν "οι έξι από τους δέκα συγγραφείς με τις μεγαλύτερες πωλήσεις βιβλίων");).

Έδιτ: κατά τα λοιπά, είμαι μάλλον γάιδαρος. Με το παράπονο στο στόμα και δίχως ένα ευχαριστώ για την ολοκληρωμένη και χρησιμότατη παρουσίαση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Πάντως, είναι κλισεδάκι πια. Η πιάτσα δίνει λύσεις, ακόμα κι εκεί που αντιστεκόμαστε. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και δύο (2) που γράφουν για «καλοπουλητάδες συγγραφείς».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

Από τη στιγμή που κατασκευάσαμε το *ευπώλητο*, ειλικρινά μου κάθεται καλύτερα η σύναψη με τον συγγραφέα, παρά με το βιβλίο. Αλλά για δες, τι είναι προτιμότερο; Το _«...αυτή τη στιγμή, έξι στους δέκα συγγραφείς των οποίων τα βιβλία σημειώνουν τις περισσότερες πωλήσεις είναι Έλληνες/κατάγονται από την Ελλάδα»_ ή το _«...αυτή τη στιγμή, έξι στους δέκα πιο ευπώλητους συγγραφείς είναι Έλληνες»_; Γιατί να αγνοήσω και την οικονομία του λόγου που, εδώ που τα λέμε, χρειάζεται σε αυτό το δημοσιογραφικού χαρακτήρα κείμενο, αλλά και την αμεσότητα (δεν μοιάζει το πρώτο να δίνει «πολλή» έμφαση στα βιβλία σε σχέση με τους συγγραφείς τους);

Και αλίμονο! Κανένα πρόβλημα. Γνώμες αντιπαραθέτουμε. :)


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2011)

Να και το σχετικό... δελτίο Τύπου που κυκλοφόρησε για εμάς τους ιθαγενείς: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes&id=321545

*Σημαντική η ελληνική παρουσία στη Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου της Φρανκφούρτης*

Δεκαπέντε ελληνικοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι έλαβαν μέρος στην 63η Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου Φρανκφούρτης, στέλνοντας έτσι ένα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα αντίστασης του βιβλίου απέναντι στην κρίση. Επίσης πολλοί εκδότες, βιβλιοπώλες, λογοτεχνικοί πράκτορες, και άλλοι επαγγελματίες του κλάδου, επισκέφθηκαν τη Φρανκφούρτη και πραγματοποίησαν σημαντικές επαφές προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το ελληνικό βιβλίο και τους Έλληνες συγγραφείς.

Στο εθνικό περίπτερο που οργάνωσε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ) με τη συνεργασία της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών (ΠΟΕΒ) συμμετείχαν 15 εκδοτικοί οίκοι, οι οποίοι έλαβαν μέρος είτε με ειδικό σταντ, είτε με βιβλιοθήκες.

Στην έκθεση συμμετείχαν επίσης το Ίδρυμα Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού - Παράρτημα Βερολίνου, καθώς και το Ταμείο Αρχαιολογικών Πόρων (ΤΑΠ), ενώ δύο άλλοι εκδότες MM Publications και Βέφα Αλεξιάδου κατέλαβαν χώρους εκτός του συλλογικού περιπτέρου της χώρας μας.

Συνολικά στην 63η Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου (12-16 Οκτωβρίου) συμμετείχαν 7.384 εκθέτες από 106 χώρες, καταλαμβάνοντας 340.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και φιλοξενώντας 3.200 εκδηλώσεις, με τον αριθμό των επισκεπτών να σημειώνει μικρή αύξηση σε σχέση με πέρυσι, κατά 1%, φτάνοντας τα 280.194 άτομα (από 279.325 το 2010).

Στο επίκεντρο των συζητήσεων, συνεδρίων και σεμιναρίων της Έκθεσης βρέθηκαν τα ψηφιακά μέσα με αφορμή την κοινή διαπίστωση ότι αφενός, το ψηφιακό βιβλίο ξεπέρασε τα «σύνορα» του αγγλόφωνου κόσμου, επεκτεινόμενο δυναμικά στη γαλλική, γερμανική, ισπανική και διεθνή αγορά καθώς και στις χώρες του Τρίτου Κόσμου. Η αγορά της Ασίας ξεπέρασε ήδη αυτή της Ευρώπης, ως ποσοστό των πωλήσεων e-books. «Δεν πρόκειται να μεταμορφωθούμε ωστόσο στο μέλλον, σε μια έκθεση τεχνολογίας», διευκρίνισε σε συνέντευξή του ο διευθυντής της Έκθεσης, Juergen Boos.

Παρότι η ψηφιοποίηση αλλάζει με ριζικό τρόπο όλα τα στάδια παραγωγής και διανομής του βιβλίου, «το e-book δεν πρόκειται να υποκαταστήσει εξ' ολοκλήρου το έντυπο βιβλίο. Είμαστε η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση βιβλίου στον κόσμο, μιας βιομηχανίας η οποία έχει τη μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή στην παραγωγή ψηφιακού περιεχομένου».


----------

